# Essie Spring Affair Spring 2011



## lolaB (Dec 30, 2010)

French Affair, Nice is Nice, Kisses &amp; Bises









Coat Azure, Sand Tropez, Topless &amp; Barefoot

Part of this collection is out at Walmart. The official release is January 2011.

SOURCE


----------

